# ummm, evap or faint positive?



## yummama (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm a nursing mama of a 10 month old...haven't had ppaf yet, but have been really crampy/uncomfortable lately...I picked up 2 price chopper brand "early result" pre tests and took one with yesterdays fmu and one with todays...at about 2 minutes, a line showed up--both times. I have to admit to being something of a poas addict, and I have never had this without being preg, but I know that sometimes blue tests can be a little different. Here are some pics...you could see the lines fine in the cases, but I couldn't get a good picture . I'm not psyched with these pics either. If you can even see the line, what do you think? Faint pos or evap?

Tell me if you don't see anything...Ill try to take another pic. Thanks!


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I see them! Especially in the top one. If it was me, I would go get a frer pronto and try tomorrow morning. Truth be told, I would try again this afternoon but I'm a total poasaholic


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, I instantly saw what you were talking about, so I saw faint positive. I'd go test again this afternoon too, but I then...I also tested 2 dpo! Lol.
Good luck!


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm with the others...looks like a faint pos to me. I'd try again in the morning to see. Maybe get a different brand, just to compare?


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 31, 2008)

Are you excited or scared??? Looking forward to seeing another test!


----------



## yummama (Jun 26, 2008)

well, I was a lot excited, but it was totally a (wicked) convincing evap!!!! two!
I took an answer pink line test this morning--very negative. stay away from blue tests!


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

It looked like a positive to me, and I was going to suggest an Equate. With all three kids, they showed the earliest - even with evening urine.


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm sorry, blue tests are the absolute worst. Those look 100% positive, but you just can't trust the blue ones. The symptoms might mean you are getting your cycle back. I took a few tests right before i got mine back at about 17 months pp because the symptoms were so strong!


----------

